# Help me determine orchid gender?



## LLCoolJew (Mar 13, 2012)

Hm. I assumed that I had a female orchid, but now I'm not so sure. Here's why:


It developed to adulthood QUICKLY, and went from pink to brown once it did.

It is only 1.5 inches

It is prone to flying


But I'm still confused. Aren't there supposed to be 6 segments on the abdomen for a female? I'm pretty sure that's the number I see here. Any thoughts? Thanks!

-Lauren


----------



## azn567 (Mar 13, 2012)

8 segments... it's a male


----------



## mkayum (Mar 13, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> 8 segments... it's a male





Trans-Am said:


> 8 segments... it's a male


1+


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 13, 2012)

male for sure


----------



## LLCoolJew (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright! Male it is!!! Thanks for your help!

(Now I shall post him in the classifieds to see if anyone needs one for breeding!)


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 13, 2012)

LLCoolJew: Without counting segments, the male is very slight in build compared to the female and is only about 1-1/2" in length, compared to a female commonly reaching 2-3/4"-3 " in length. The female's abdomen is heavy and she is able to carry the male on her back for over a day without feeling it it seems.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2012)

Dont forget to keep him foryourslef! haha, can u read that? The male will live long enough for the females to mature.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually only have ONE orchid... I don't breed, just wanted an opportunity to raise the species. So I bought just one, and it turned out to be an ugly 'ol male  No offense, guys.

I'm trading my studly bug with another member for 10 future nymphs. Seems like a reasonable trade.


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2012)

With orchids or most any adults you shouldn't need to count segments. Orchid males are tiny compared to the female as well.


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> With orchids or most any adults you shouldn't need to count segments. Orchid males are tiny compared to the female as well.


+1

By the time they turn adult, I can sex them from across the room


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> +1
> 
> By the time they turn adult, I can sex them from across the room


Me too and have been able to since I was a little kid. Still surprises me when people have trouble sexing adults.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Mar 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> Me too and have been able to since I was a little kid. Still surprises me when people have trouble sexing adults.


This was the first and only orchid I have ever had, and I did not have another one to compare it to for reference. So cut me a little slack, will ya?


----------

